# Shooting during the rain



## darin3200 (Jul 27, 2006)

I read an article by a PJ a while ago about how he was shooting a speech and it started to rain. So he put his nikon in his water-proof bag and shot the rest of it with a Leica MP.


So how does this work? If rain or water got on the film that was going to be exposed would it produce different results?


----------



## Solarize (Jul 30, 2006)

I dont think its a question of the rains effect on the film, but rather its effect on the camera body.  If it was a modern/electronicaly operated nikon then prerhaps its parts might not withstand what those of a mechanicaly operated Leica might.


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 30, 2006)

That sounds about right to me.  I suspect that my Fed 3 woiuld continue to operate in rain longer than, say, a Canon 30D.  Or snow, for that matter.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 30, 2006)

The Leica MP is a 100% mechanical camera.  If he'd been using a Nikon FM/FM2/FM2n, or a Pentax K1000 for that matter, he could have kept shooting too, but he probably had a fancy Nikon F5 or F6 (or probably digital, I guess).  Water reaching the film is less of a concern than water reaching the  electronic components, or getting in the lens.


----------



## Luke (Aug 3, 2006)

you talking bout chris weeks?
yeah, water on film wont hapen
and if it does, youll se it on negs.
And a leica will stand a little rain easily.
so will your zorki and your yashika depending on how weel built they are
and i usuallly am cool with my eos-1 getting a lil wet.  just wipe it down every few shots. they are supposed to be weather proofed


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 3, 2006)

Luke said:
			
		

> you talking bout chris weeks?
> yeah, water on film wont hapen
> and if it does, youll se it on negs.
> And a leica will stand a little rain easily.
> ...


No the article wasn't about chris weeks, although he's probably done that. 
Probably just takes the MP swimming too  
I've taken my eos-1 out in the rain and snow, doesn't seem to matter either


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 3, 2006)

Most pro cameras are moister resistance. And have o-ring on the lenses and doors. Seem that they would be better in a light rain that an old unsealed camera.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 3, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Probably just takes the MP swimming too



You want a Nikonos for that.  Older models go for under $50, even the most recent models go for under $300.  Some lenses for underwater only, some for air only, some will do both.  I have a Nikonos II with the standard 35mm lens (underwater and air).  Sweet black metal styling; people often comment it looks like a James Bond camera.  They're usually cheaper than 4 or 5 disposable, water proof cameras, and you get aperture and shutter control, and real lenses.


----------

